# Bible Verses to Repudiate Antinomianism of the Zane Hodges 'Absolutely Free' School of theology????



## Puritanhead (Jul 31, 2006)

Bible Verses to Repudiate Antinomianism of the Zane Hodges 'Absolutely Free' School of theology????

Does anyone have a condensed list of Bible verses repudiating antinominaism, if only the references, so I can feed into a verse finder and digest, for discussion and reference to straight the misguided adherants of Hodges and Ryrie straight.

Their proclivity for straw man arguments is outlandish.

They also believe Christians can fall into unbelief, never recant their unbelief, and die an avowed atheist, and still be saved, merely because they made a confession or _decision for Christ_ at some past juncture in time. I submit such a person was never of the body of Christ. The Scriptures give an explanation for people falling away.

 Puritanhead


----------



## crhoades (Jul 31, 2006)

Just hand them Bahnsen's Theonomy in Christian Ethics and watch their head explode...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 31, 2006)

The entire book of James is a repudiation of Hodge's. 

James 2 is crucial. 

Folks cannot _say_ they have faith if they have no works, no fruit, no evidence. 

This is the point of opposing the "walk the aisle, sign the card" conversionist piety.

Yes, we are justified by faith that rests in and receives Christ and his finished work alone. Christ's righteousness is imputed to believers and that is the only ground of justification, but justification necessarily produces sanctification. 

Believers are logically, morally obligated to produce fruit by cooperation with the gracious work of the Spirit. Yes, sanctification is by grace through faith. No question, but those in whom God the Spirit dwells, by faith, will give evidence of such union with Christ.

See Mike Horton's essay in the latest number of Modern Reformation.

See Belgic Confession Art 24.

See Heidelberg Catechism QQ 86-90 (well, through 129 really). See the proof texts under both the HC and BC.

That's why there are three parts to the Reformed faith:

Guilt/law
Grace/gospel
Gratitude/sanctification

The last part flows from the second.

We should shun the errors of both the legalists and the antinomians.

A pox on both their houses!

rsc




> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Bible Verses to Repudiate Antinomianism of the Zane Hodges 'Absolutely Free' School of theology????
> 
> Does anyone have a condensed list of Bible verses repudiating antinominaism, if only the references, so I can feed into a verse finder and digest, for discussion and reference to straight the misguided adherants of Hodges and Ryrie straight.
> ...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Scott. That is very helpful.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Josh.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 1, 2006)

Heb. 12:14

14 Pursue peace with all people, and holiness, without which no one will see the Lord: 15 looking carefully lest anyone fall short of the grace of God; lest any root of bitterness springing up cause trouble, and by this many become defiled; 16 lest there be any fornicator or profane person like Esau, who for one morsel of food sold his birthright. 17 For you know that afterward, when he wanted to inherit the blessing, he was rejected, for he found no place for repentance, though he sought it diligently with tears.

Rev. 22:12-15 

And behold, I am coming quickly, and My reward is with Me, to give to every one according to his work. 13 I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End, the First and the Last."
14 Blessed are those who do His commandments, that they may have the right to the tree of life, and may enter through the gates into the city. 15 But outside are dogs and sorcerers and sexually immoral and murderers and idolaters, and whoever loves and practices a lie.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 2, 2006)

Gal. 5:19-21 "...those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God." 

1 Cor. 6:9-11

Eph. 4:17ff, 5:1 ff

1 John 3:3ff

I think it was J.C. Ryle who noted that such antinomians act as if the 2nd half of many of Paul's epistles don't exist. 

[Edited on 8-2-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Chris.


----------

